# Drywall and Healthcare law.



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been watching the news on the passing of the health care bill.
I saw the president in Iowa City yesterday saying his opposition is way out there. I saw an arrogant Joe Biden using vulgar language on family t.v.

Does anyone know how we will be taxed on our new force fed insurance.

Tycoon


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems to me that the first place liberals run to when looking for support for their programs is a collage campus, where America's young minds main focus is getting wasted during the upcoming weekend. Our collages have become citadels for "progressive" thinking fostered by ultra liberal professors. It was no surprise Obama's first stop was a university. The real surprise will be when these same collage students, who so readily support Obama, get their bill for their share in his forced participation program. :furious:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

the next step will be amnesty. he will need the votes for 2012.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know how exactly how this will work for small drywall contractors.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me that we don't know what this monumental law means to us.
We have been left completely in the dark by the lame stream media.

All we have heard is a bunch of political babble. No real facts or descriptions.
That is the saddest part of all of this.

I still wonder what this means for: 1. Larry, Joe and Curly; the piece work hangers.
2. Bill the small shop drywall contractor.
3. Ralph the large company drywall contractor.
4. Guerillimo the undocumented drywaller.
Tycoon


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> It doesn't surprise me that we don't know what this monumental law means to us.
> We have been left completely in the dark by the lame stream media.
> 
> All we have heard is a bunch of political babble. No real facts or descriptions.
> ...


 No one knows for sure. But you can bet on the following:
illegal immigrants will get healthcare coverage.
Our taxes will go up
Many DW contractors will start paying guys cash to avoid fees and penalties/

The most important thing, is what will it mean for our nation down the line.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Franck said:


> Seems to me that the first place liberals run to when looking for support for their programs is a collage campus, where America's young minds main focus is getting wasted during the upcoming weekend. Our collages have become citadels for "progressive" thinking fostered by ultra liberal professors. It was no surprise Obama's first stop was a university. The real surprise will be when these same collage students, who so readily support Obama, get their bill for their share in his forced participation program. :furious:


 
college, ever been there? I'll assume not, therefore you probably shouldn't have an opinion on that specific issue


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

hey i thought we were talking about collage here... stay on point damn it.


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Whitey97 said:


> college, ever been there? I'll assume not, therefore you probably shouldn't have an opinion on that specific issue


Thanks ****** for deciding for us who should and shouldn't have an opinion here. That's so "liberal" of you.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Opinions are like a$$holes...everybody's got one...C'MON...good, bad in different


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> college, ever been there? I'll assume not, therefore you probably shouldn't have an opinion on that specific issue


******,

You forgot to capitalize and punctuate.

Tycoon


----------

